# Brute accessories



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

looking for the hard case that fits in the front fender pockets. all i can find in catalogs are soft sided. i saw a couple of pics here of people who had them, but cant relocate. if you have them, any complaints?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=1050 this one would probably fit, but you could also check out the other sizes...


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks for the response but the one i am talking about looks like it was made for the Brute. it makes the pockets into a watertight compartment. i checked kawi but it wasnt there. a couple of guys here have them, im just hoping they see this and throw me a bone


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

The front fender pocket that you are talking about is stock. I think it comes on 08's and up not sure someone on here will know for sure. They are still not water tight though. A pelican box is your best bet for water tight storage.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

you must be right about 08s. i found a pic of Drillers and his machine has what i am talking about. watertight isnt a must. i wonder if those would fit an 06?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

It will fit but you'll have to cut your rack to make it work or get an 08'-up rack also!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea the pocket on the left side is factory on the FI bikes. it will fit the older models but the rack either needs to be cut or get an 08-09 front rack


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I put one on mine, what sucks is that the storage box is real cheap only like 25.00 bucks if I remember right but a new front rack is around 100.00. When I did it I needed a new front rack any way.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the storage box is not water tight, just in case yall thought it was


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah it's not, I have a pelican case that still use to put inside the cargo box to make sure my phone and stuff stay dry it is nice though to have the extra space to stick stuff.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> Nah it's not, I have a pelican case that still use to put inside the cargo box to make sure my phone and stuff stay dry it is nice though to have the extra space to stick stuff.


ooo when I grow up I want your quad. If I had yours I'd get respect everywhere I go.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha yeah you would. women who own lifted bikes are diamonds in the mud


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> haha yeah you would. women who own lifted bikes are diamonds in the mud


I guess it is the ******* in me but there is something sexy about a muddy chick that can give a big lifted bike hell in the mud, or one that wears camo and can dress out a whitetail, or walk a topwater lure, or shoot AND and clean her own gun.....ah hell I gotta go kiss my wife.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I am so glad I found this site. I feel at somewhat normal (??). My friends all think I'm nuts because I like playing in the mud, love the sound of an engine. like spending time in the garage, chose to spend money on my toys (quads for me and my kids and a ski-doo) over clothes, etc.

I have to admit though, hunting & fishing are just not my thing. I like shooting, but just couldn't shoot an animal. Yup you go kiss your wife. What the heck, take her out for dinner. She sounds like a gem.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I can speak for they guys on here and say we're glad you found this place too.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> I have to admit though, hunting & fishing are just not my thing. I like shooting, but just couldn't shoot an animal.


me too.
i avoid the hunting section on here.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Speaking of hunting, how do you feel about airsoft guns for kids? What would be the youngest you feel a kid should be to get one...assuming the kid behaves like most his/her age.

My 12-year-old bought one a little while ago. Truthfully the darn thing makes me nervous. He shot his little brother because he wouldn't get out of his room. He was buried under blankets so he didn't get hurt, but that's not the point. I took it away for 3 days. We had a long talk about the fact that this isn't a water gun or cap gun and can really hurt people and damage property.

My boyfriend bought his 10-year-old a gun about a week before which is probably why Mathew so desparately needed one. His 23-year-old took a shot at him at fairly close range. He ended up breaking the skin and causing a major welt.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Lord that would't fly at our house. I have a phobia of the one of the kids losing an eye.
Maybe it was the movie..
Nerf is the accepted launcher of flying weapons.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

If you kids wanna shoot each other buy them some cheap paintball guns and good mask, take em out to the woods a let them wear each other out. We play every week when the weather gets cool and it a great stress reliever. Just remember you always gotta wear a paintball mask not just plain googles.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm relieved to hear that men are concerned about this too. My ex is always saying I'm too...I can't think of the word....but basically woosy. Time to rethink this whole thing. I won't make him get rid of it, but it will definately be used in a controlled environment.

I love the idea about the weekly paintball sessions. I've never played (yeah I lead a sheltered life) and am dying to try it.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Its a blast, if you need any help picking out guns and such just let me know I will try to help you out. Im gonna get P425 a good set up so I can give a good ole back woods beat down. HAHA


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What? Im going to buy a sniper paintball gun and ware that *** out from somewhere you cant even see me yet......  :rockn:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Typical nube comment. Just wait till this fall then we will see.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay I do believe the glove has been thrown down. The challenge is official now. Now you guys need to go get helmet cams so we can all see the action...live would be even better. 

By the way, just how old are you guys anyway? "I'm going to get you"...."oh yeah, not if I get you first"


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

^^lol^^


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Its a blast, if you need any help picking out guns and such just let me know I will try to help you out. Im gonna get P425 a good set up so I can give a good ole back woods beat down. HAHA


I may just take you up on that. Thanks for the offer to help. Why is that guys are always willing to find ways for me to spend more money on toys.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

You have got to go try paintball! A warning though: You will end up with welts where you get shot. It just stings a little, but your adrenaline is pumping so much , you get over it quickly. I haven't played in a few years, but it's so much fun. If you can get a big group together, it's a lot more fun. We use to rent out one of the places in South Louisiana about once every three months. It's fun when you get to shoot all your friends. I even got to shoot my wife! Everyone is still friends when it's all over!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

make sure yall freeze your paint balls .. makes it really interesting:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm 28.. haha  I think RDWD is a year or 2 younger...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yea Im 26, still 16 at heart though. The hangovers just keep gettin worse with age.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually that was a rhetorical question. I was just teasing you guys because you sounded like little kids "oh yeah...oh yeah". Then again, who am I to talk. I don't act my age...and hopefully I never will


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Actually that was a rhetorical question. I was just teasing you guys because you sounded like little kids "oh yeah...oh yeah". Then again, who am I to talk. I don't act my age...and hopefully I never will


We know, we are just playing right along with you.:rockn: Don't listen to any of P425's smack talk when it comes to paintball he doesn't stand a chance. HA HA


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Now we're even. I knew you knew....and I'm sure you knew I knew you knew. See 3 can play at that game.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I never knew I knew that much. HAHA


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah all you under 30 folks..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you're including me in the under 30 group...thank you. I only wish. 
Ah to be 30 and know what I know now (don't worry I'm not starting that again).


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah you under 45 kids settle down and play nice or I'll stand you in a corner.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

**** that's too close for comfort. I liked it better when I thought I was part of the under-30 crowd. 

Sigh, first my cell phone dies (who'da guessed throwing it in the washing machine wasn't good for it), now I'm part of the under-45 crowd. I should just go to bed and start this day all over again.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^haha thats funny


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Big D, don't feal bad, I am in the under 45 crowd also...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

At least I'm not alone. AAARRTYY:


----------

